
Users are suggesting that group video chat app “Houseparty” may have been hacked - jw1224
https://twitter.com/search
======
jw1224
EDIT: I'm sorry, for some reason the link I submitted isn't working. I don't
know if mods can fix it?

It should be pointing to these search results:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=houseparty%20app%20hack&src=typ...](https://twitter.com/search?q=houseparty%20app%20hack&src=typed_query)
— but HN seems to have altered the URL.

\---

In case you're unfamiliar: Houseparty is a social video chat app, where groups
of friends (and friends-of-friends) join an impromptu and casual video
hangout.

I'd never heard of Houseparty until COVID-19, but suddenly it seems like
everyone's using it. I think I was able to connect with 20+ people I knew,
right off the bat, after joining a couple of days ago. It's definitely gone
viral with young people here in the UK.

I've found it a surprisingly fun way to socialise and hang with friends,
whilst the UK is in lockdown. It has an interesting mechanic where you can add
"friends of friends" to the chat — like bringing a plus-one along to a party —
so it's connecting strangers in an interesting way (though not without some
unintended consequences: [https://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/houseparty-users-
share-horror-...](https://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/houseparty-users-share-horror-
stories-21779631) )

I would've posted a better link than some top Twitter results, but this
doesn't seem to have hit any reputable sources yet, so we just have these
early warnings to go by.

~~~
Omnighost
I've been doing some digging for the last hour or so, haven't been able to
find any reputable sources talking about it at all either.

Seems that you can longer delete your account from the app anymore, you need
to email support.

No word from Life on Air Inc nor Epic Games yet either.

------
__alias
Crazy coincidence but the day or two after I downloaded house party I found
out my spotify account was compromised (emails showing logins from U.S then
soon after Russia).

I've never really experienced any of my accounts in anything being hacked, and
while I don't necessarily believe it's linked to HouseParty it does seem like
a big coincidence

